# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  تعلموا الخبرة من أفواه الأطفال

## معاذ ملحم

تعلموا الخبرة من أفواه الأطفال




 تتذرع بعض الامهات بانهن يشترين الالعاب لاطفالهن،وكفاهن ذلك شر الاحساس بالتقصير تجاه الابناء.فيما تقول امهات اخريات بانهن لا يستطعن شراء الالعاب لارتفاع ثمنها ..
اما الاسر المحدودة الدخل فتشتري الالعاب القديمة من ''البالة''والجميع يخلي مسوؤليته بانه مشغول ، واعباء الحياة كثيرة وقد اشترى الالعاب وكفى! 
مهما بلغت درجة انشغالنا بمتطلبات الحياة المادية من أعمال وواجبات فعلينا من أجل تحقيق التوازن المطلوب في صحة ابنائنا الجسدية والنفسية ان لا نقتصر على شراء الألعاب أو تسجيل الطفل في نواد ونشاطات رياضية فقط، إنما نشاركهم اللعب بالعابهم وفق مستوياتهم العمرية .
معظم الدراسات الخاصة بالطفل تقول إن الأغلبية العظمى من الآباء والأمهات يفهمون أهمية ما يسمى باللعب الكيفي، بطريقة او باخرى لدى اطفالهم ومع هذا فإنهم يقحمونهم بنوع من التعليم عالي التنظيم ويصرون على أن يلعب أطفالهم بالطريقة التي يريدها الاباء وليس كما يريدون هم!. .
والدراسات تؤكد على اهمية الوقت الذي تقضيه الأم مع طفلها تشاركه و تلاعبه بحيوية وحماس وتحنو عليه ، وتعتبر هذا الوقت من الأمور الداعمة لتطور طفلها في جميع الجوانب النمائيه، مما يساهم في تحقيق توازنه النفسي والجسمي والانفعالي والاجتماعي. فضلاً عن أنه يتيح للام الفرصة لاكتشاف قدرات طفلها وميوله واهتماماته . و تكمن الأهمية في طبيعة الوقت وليس في طول المدة الزمنية ..
وحيث ان طبيعة الطفل التعلق بوالدته ، وتواجده معها أينما ذهبت ، ومشاركتها في كل ما تقوم به فأن ذلك يتيح لها الفرصة لجعله قريباً منها، مما ينمي ثقته بنفسه وبقدراته ، وتحمله للمسؤولية ويصقل شخصيته ومواهبه ويوجد السعادة في نفسه فينمو ويتطور بشكل صحي ، ولقد أثبتت الأبحاث التربوية الحديثة أن الأم تشكل أفضل ''لعبة ''بالنسبة للطفل وذلك خلال فترة تطوره ونموه التدريجي.
وإذا أردنا فهم عالم الطفل ينبغي لنا أن نسأل الخبراء في هذا المضمار ليعلمونا الحقائق.. وهؤلاء الخبراء هم أطفالنا ، ولهذا يتوجب علينا أن نصغي إليهم، ونراعي اهتماماتهم وميولهم وقدراتهم.
و ''فرانك دوبن'' عرف اللعب بأنه: ''ما يقوم به الأطفال عندما يمنحون الحرية للتعبير عن أفكارهم واهتمامهم بالطريقة التي تناسبهم''. ويقول ''تم جريل'' ـ رئيس ''هيئة لعب الأطفال'' ـ أن اللعب يُمكّن الأطفال من اكتساب الثقة والاستقلالية، فهم يتعلمون أن يصبحوا اجتماعيين وأن يحلوا مشاكلهم وأن يتعاملوا مع النجاح والفشل'' ، فمن خلال اللعب يعبر الطفل عن ذاته، ويكتشف العالم من حوله.
ما سبق يؤكد أهمية أن نترك الطفل يلعب بحرية ونشاركه متعته وشغفه بألعابه مهما بلغت درجة انشغالنا .
و يتوجب علينا أن نبتعد أثناء اللعب مع أطفالنا عن التسلط أو اللعب بالطرق الخاصة بالكبار حتى يستطيع الطفل أن يعبر عن نفسه فتنشأ بيننا وبين أطفالنا علاقة فريدة تمكننا من خلالها ملاحظة مدى تطور أطفالنا ويدور الاهتمام الآن حول القيام بدورات للآهل ، حول كيفية اللعب مع الأطفال خلال مراحل عمرهم المختلفة، وتعليم البالغين كيفية اللعب.
وفي استطلاع لقياس مـدى لعب الآباء مع الأبناء الذين تراوح أعمارهم بين 7-12 سنة تبين أن ما نسبته 72% من الآباء ذكروا إنهم يلعبون مع أبنائهم يومياً، بينما ذكر معظم الأبناء لنفس ''العينة '' إن آباءهم نادرا ما يلعبون معهم، أو حتى إنهم لا يلعبون معهم أبداً. فمهما كانت نظرة الآباء لما يقدمونه من وقت للعب مع أطفالهم فإن هذا لا يعتبر متعة كافية لدى الأطفال .
و يرد على لسان الأطفال إن الكبار يفشلون في اللعب معهم؛ لأنهم إما أن يكونو ا مشغولين أو متعبين، وفي بعض الأحيان يعاف الأطفال اللعب مع الكبار إذا كانوا متسلطين أو ليس لديهم طريقة اللعب التي يسر بها الأطفال. وعلى لسان أحد الاطفال في السابعة من العمر : ''إن اللعب مع الكبار صعب؛ لأنهم لا يملكون الخيال الذي نملكه''.

----------


## coconut

''إن اللعب مع الكبار صعب؛ لأنهم لا يملكون الخيال الذي نملكه''

و لا نملك روحهم  ببساتطها و انبساطها 

يسلمو معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على الكلام الجميل 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور 
معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راسي يا محمد 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

قالت العرب (خذ فالها من اطفالها) 
                 جعفر عايد المعايطة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا جعفر على الحكمة الظريفه 

أهلا بيك يا خوووي

----------


## داليا

_يسلموووووو
موضوع مميز 
وبانتظار جديدك_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره اختي داليا على المرور

----------

